# Information on Grosphus flavopiceus



## BiGpDaMoNsTa (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Next week I am picking up my second scorpion (already have a B jacksoni), a Grosphus flavopiceus. Unfortunately there isn't too much information specific to this species available, so I have had to find stuff about other spp in the genus, mostly grandidieri, but I want to make sure I don't do anything wrong.
I'm not absolutely sure whether to treat this species as a bark scorpion or not, and I'm not absolutely sure about substrate choice & humidity. Is pure coco fibre a good substrate or is mixing some sand in (maybe 70/30) a good idea? 
They are from an area of Madagascar which has an extremely wet season (i.e. rains every day) and an extremely dry one. Would creating this cycle in captivity be important, or is it possible to simply supply the scorpion with a humid area and a dry one? Is additional heat necessary or is room temperature fine? I have many more questions but I think this is a good start.
Thanks for your help


----------



## snippy (Feb 5, 2013)

There you go, use a translator if necessary.

http://www.skorpione.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15701
http://www.skorpionforen.eu/skorpio...459-grosphus-flavopiceus-kreaplin-1901-a.html
http://www.skorpionforen.eu/skorpione-haltungsberichte/2665-grosphus-madagascariensis.html

Regards
Finn


----------



## BiGpDaMoNsTa (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you; Google Translating those was actually more successful than I thought it would be. Well it says flavopiceus come from the hottest, most humid part of Madagascar, which leads to me to believe I SHOULD use some sort of heat source, since in the winter my apartment hovers between 70-80 degrees. which is better for scorps: heat pads or IR bulbs?


----------



## snippy (Feb 5, 2013)

Bulbs heat from above, so it is simply more natural.

By the way: If you need help with the translation of any part of the caresheets, let me know.

Regards
Finn


----------



## darkness975 (Feb 5, 2013)

I can help too if need be - always fun to translate between my two languages   

Great care sheets snippy lots of good info


----------



## BiGpDaMoNsTa (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the offers and help, online translation was quite comprehensive; it answered my humidity/substrate/temperature questions and concerns. However, I'm still unsure about the enclosure and the species' lifestyle is unclear. Would it be a better idea for me to set it up in a more horizontal set-up with slate/bark to hide and burrow under, or a vertical one with slanted bark?


----------



## KDiiX (Feb 5, 2013)

In the caresheet of maschellodioma he recommends a 12x8x8 inch enclosure. Thats sounds like horizontal version, but surely it won't harm the scorpions if you put slanted bark also in there.

The lifespan of scorpions is always hard to tell because it depends on how often you feed, which temperature you keep them and some other factors.


----------

